

The Berlin Phenomena - fab1an
http://www.blog.earlybird.com/blog/2011/07/the-berlin-phenomena-part-1.html

======
viandante
Do you happen to know any good site/source to get a job there in one of those
start ups/tech companies?

I am oriented towards data analysis/mining and I happen to be working in
Germany, it would be just amazing to be able to apply for some cool jobs in
Berlin.

~~~
fab1an
send me an email (in profile)! :)

